# What Has Happened With Model Hobbies?



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone knows? 
Still waiting on a kit from January and no replies on ebay, _twice! _

Kinda worrying I must say, always had stellar service from them!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)

Don't they have the new site? If they do I would suggest checking on your account there.

Model Hobbies | Plastic Model Kits & Toy Soldiers


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2019)

True.... 
Been to their Facebook page, being polite as always, asking about it....as I'm sure that there's a good reason for this wee mishap!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)

I hope you will get what you ordered soon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2019)

Damn


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Me too my friend!


----------



## special ed (Apr 10, 2019)

I have had two bad occasions on ebay, not plastic models and both orders were from Hong Kong, but after a wait money was refunded.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Agree with Ed. Contact eBay itself and get the ball rolling that way. I've ordered just over 100 kits through eBay with just one problem. When I contacted the seller and told him I was going to eBay with the problem, the seller promptly sent the missing parts.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2019)

As Wojtek noted, they have a relatively new web site, and a note stating that existing account customers need to create a new account because of this.
I've only ever had one delay receiving an order from them, a few years ago, and a quick 'phone call soon solved the problem, with delivery a couple of days later.
It's possible that e-mails via the e-bay link are not getting through (I've had this problem with other e-bay sites and other web sites), so probably better to contact them direct, preferably by 'phone if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool! 
Which is why I haven't kicked up a storm about it, report it to ebay about etc., etc., plus that I've always had stellar service from them, seeing this as something completely....well you know, _not _their usual self!
Sometimes it pays to play it cool, ask around, give someone the benefit of a doubt.... 

Cheers everyone, let's wait and see what happens!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2019)

​


----------

